# IGH weight



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I had to buy another Shimano IGH for my commuter ( the 3rd in 6 years) so I had the occasion to weight the hub to compare with my Rohloff.

Hub is a SG-8R36 "Red band" ( Alfine guts)
with all the bits , nuts , 17t gear , no drum brake/disk brake , no cable/shifter = 2070g


Rohloff Speedhub CC/DB model , oil filled.
With a 17t gear , with OEM plate and gear box , no disk brake , no cable/shifter = 1810g


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

The SG-8R36 is the Shimano Nexus hub, not the Alfine.
The standard Nexus weight is 1630g.
The standard Alfine weight is 1590g.
The 2 non-turn washers, 2 nuts and 19T gear that I weighed = 125g.
So an Alfine setup weighs 1715g.
Which is 355g less than your Nexus calculation and 95g less than your Rohloff calculation.
The new Alfine 11 speed is reported to be around 100g lighter than the Alfine 8.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I've put all the bits and pieces to do a fair comparaison between both.
Have you included the "Cable stop" part that fixes to the hub ? with it's locknut ?

I've included that equivalent in the Rolhoff's weight


Have you weighted those hubs yourself or took the numbers on the Interwebs ? 
Funny , your Nexus and Alfine weight the exact same number that Shimano posts on their site.


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

I did not include the Cassette joint and its locknut as I did not wish to disassemble it or despoke my Alfine hub to weigh them.
But there is no way they would weigh anymore than 150g combined which would still make the total weight less than 1865g.
The hub weights are those that Shimano posts on their site.
Rohloff's website specifys the weight of the CC DB hub as 1825g - it did not say if that includes the fittings and sprocket.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I posted these numbers just as a "heads up". 

On the Shimano site , they do say "average weight" , my guess is that they posted the lightest one they could find. 
I would not be surprised if they have +-100g between some.


----------



## Hayopay (Sep 29, 2010)

Rohloff Speedhub CC DB OEM with internal gear mech 1704 g


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

fokof said:


> I posted these numbers just as a "heads up".
> 
> On the Shimano site , they do say "average weight" , my guess is that they posted the lightest one they could find.
> I would not be surprised if they have +-100g between some.


Yeah agreed Shimano would probably post the lightest they could.
You have convinced me that a Rohloff setup is not heavier than a Shimano Nexus/Alfine setup.
I would like to compare a complete Alfine 11 setup.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Hayopay said:


> Rohloff Speedhub CC DB OEM with internal gear mech 1704 g


How much does the double cable shifter weigh?


----------



## Hayopay (Sep 29, 2010)

pursuiter said:


> How much does the double cable shifter weigh?


lightweight shifter with 2 cables 


2in1 shifter with foam grip


2in1 shifter with rubber grip 


The 2in1 shifters and 2in1 cable jackets are prototypes. At the moment I am testing the shifter and the cable jacket on my bikes. I do not know when it will bee available.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

let us know when they are available....I'd be interested in a double able one with numbers!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Rolhoff shifter weight is stupid, Alfine/Nexus grip shift with cable/housing and anchor bolt is 173gm. You're not counting the weight of two cables on top of your lightest, 400gm (almost 1 lb) shifter....

Cassette joint and locking ring, 34gms

22T sprocket and snap ring 75gms

Hub 1590gms

total Alfine weight with shifter and cable, everything except disc brake rotor; ~1775gms.


----------



## Hayopay (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, the last digit of the weight scale shows 1/10 g so the weight of the shifter is 40 g
The weight of 1 m of the 2in1 cable is 50g


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Hayopay said:


> Sorry, the last digit of the weight scale shows 1/10 g so the weight of the shifter is 40 g


Opps, sorry for my rant, that makes much more sense. OK so Alfine:

Hub 1590gm
Shifter/Cable/housing/anchor bolt 73gm
Cassette joint and locking ring, 34gms
22T sprocket and snap ring 75gms
axle bolts and non-turn washer 62gm

total Alfine weight with shifter and cable, everything except disc brake rotor; ~1803gms

What's the sum for a disc Rolhoff


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> Opps, sorry for my rant, that makes much more sense. OK so Alfine:
> 
> Hub 1590gm
> ....


That would be the weight of the lightest hub shimano could find , me thinks.
Yours weights probably more than this.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Not accusing Shimano of anything in this instance, but bicycle component manufacturers have a long (like 135 years!) history of _understating_ ready-to-ride weights. It's hard to blame them, since it's a "biggest liar wins" situation with the consumer.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*Alfine 11 vs Rohloff weight*

I found an interesting link on that subject, I don't speak german but you don't need to , the photos speak for themselves.

The store weighted both hubs in the same condition : completely naked.

So it's a fair comparaison. They also weighted the different parts from either system.

http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/systemvergleich.php


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

An english Google translation:

http://translate.google.com/transla...p://www.fahrradmonteur.de/systemvergleich.php


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

My SG-S501 weighed much more then Shimano's specs. Just over 1700gr if I remember correctly.
Shimano lied, but that's noting new.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> How much does the double cable shifter weigh?





fokof said:


> An english Google translation:
> http://translate.google.com/transla...p://www.fahrradmonteur.de/systemvergleich.php


From those specs , depending on whether you run full jacket or splitted , it's between 30 and 80 grams more for the Rolhoff.

Even if you include two full lenght jacket , the Rohloff is still lighter than the Alfine11.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*Funny*

Shimano removed the claim weight of their Alfine8 on the US site;

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...ts/0/alfine/product.-code-SG-S500.-type-.html


----------

